# Emporio Armani or Fossil?



## eurospec26

I am a big fan of automatic watches (I have a few), but I also want to have a simple quartz dress watch. I hope anyone could give me advice, which is better between Emporio Armani or the more common Fossil? Armani is a bit on the expensive side but I am not sure of the quality of the watch.. Help please.. Armani or Fossil?


----------



## Nokie

Save your money until you can afford a known and quality brand like Hamilton, Seiko, etc.


----------



## slccj

eurospec26 said:


> I am a big fan of automatic watches (I have a few), but I also want to have a simple quartz dress watch. I hope anyone could give me advice, which is better between Emporio Armani or the more common Fossil? Armani is a bit on the expensive side but I am not sure of the quality of the watch.. Help please.. Armani or Fossil?


If you like an Armani or Fossil buy it. Don't let the watch nerds here tell you not to buy them. I doubt there's much difference between the two in terms of quality and both make some attractive models.


----------



## alx007

> Armani is a bit on the expensive side but I am not sure of the quality of the watch..


The OP didn't give us a budget to go from, but I think this here sums up this post to me.

In any case, a Seiko 5 is a respectable entry-level watch. So are the entry level Orients (Bambino, Symphony). To go swiss, it's a bit steeper, but still fairly attainable - I you can get a Tissot Dream for around $150, I think.

So, from the options you gave, I would say neither. Take mine for what they are worth.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## MZhammer

There's a very, very good chance that Fossil makes the Armani watch, so the quality will be exactly the same.


----------



## shameless

MZhammer said:


> There's a very, very good chance that Fossil makes the Armani watch, so the quality will be exactly the same.


you are quite right MZ -they actually do !!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

eurospec26 said:


> I am a big fan of automatic watches (I have a few), but I also want to have a simple quartz dress watch. I hope anyone could give me advice, which is better between Emporio Armani or the more common Fossil? Armani is a bit on the expensive side but I am not sure of the quality of the watch.. Help please.. Armani or Fossil?


Where is the difference. Both are made in the same stable.


----------



## eurospec26

Realized that for a quartz watch, Emporio Armani is too overpriced..


----------



## Aleric

Yes. Fossil makes Armani along with many other "designer" brands. I don't see much difference in quality between to two in most of their offerings. I guess you'd have to shop around for the watch design you like. Also, another factor you may want to keep in mind is that Fossils come with an eleven year warranty whereas the Armanis probably only have a two year warranty.


----------



## abstract

Fossil makes Adidas, Armani Exchange, Emporio Armani, Burberry, Diesel, DKNY, Marc by Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors. Don't waste your money on anything other than a fossil if you are getting a watch made by any of those.


----------



## Isop

Fossil does make them both and others were correct that Fossil will come with a 11 year warranty, while the Armani is only 2. Fossil is a "known" watch company as everyone here has heard of them, most before they've heard of the other brands mentions above that do not come with a 11 year warranty and I would argue isn't made as well as a Fossil watch is. Just because Fossil also makes clothing and leather products it means other can write them off as not a watch company or a company that makes sub-par watches, that is of course an opinion that they are more than happy to share every chance they get. 

My Fossil watch that I have owned for 12 years doesn't miss a beat, nor do the ones that our much newer.


----------

